# MBNA Credit Cards



## rev87 (11 Feb 2011)

Just spotted this while checking my email

[broken link removed]

From 1 April, MBNA is going to increase the minimum amount you can pay off each month to 1% of debt on the card, on top of which any interest and charges will added.


Also in the [broken link removed]

This could put alot of people under serious pressure


----------



## DublinTexas (11 Feb 2011)

rev87 said:


> Just spotted this while checking my email
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> ...


 
There is a full explanation on mbna.ie:

[broken link removed] 

This goes hand in hand with the new way of payment allocation:

[broken link removed]

So your new minimum payment will pay off the highest rate balance first.


----------



## Sunny (11 Feb 2011)

This is actually a good thing and the other banks should take note.


----------



## demoivre (11 Feb 2011)

I always thought the minimum payment on credit cards was typically between 3% and 5% of the balance!


----------



## chrisboy (11 Feb 2011)

tesco started the highest rate first last month..


----------



## Star10 (24 Feb 2011)

Has anyone transferred from one MBNA card to another type of MBNA card to avail of the 10 months 0% transfer, or do they make this impossible to do?


----------



## johnnygman (24 Feb 2011)

I believe they do not allow to tranfer the balance to another of their own cards to avail of 0% int.


----------



## Star10 (24 Feb 2011)

I just rang them-lady said you can apply for another of the other MBNA owned cards, but they couldnt guarantee acceptance or the same credit limit as you currently have. So, worth a try maybe, I don't know. It wouldnt make sense for them to allow all their customers to do that I would have thought, but maybe they cant say no legally.


----------



## johnnygman (25 Feb 2011)

Im certain they don't allow it to one of their own cards as a friend of mine tried it and was refused.

Though he found a way around it was he was allowed transfer a large sum to his bank account interested free for the period and then used this to clear his other card.. 
Don't know if they still offer that 0% on transfer to current account anymore though..


----------



## flatfish (28 Feb 2011)

*Credit card Purchase Protection and Travel Ins*

I have an MBNA  Credit card and find that it no longer provides free Purchase protection or travel insurance.  Does anyone know of a C D which provides these free


----------

